# Canon EOS-1D C Meets EBU HD Tier 1 Imaging Requirements for Broadcast Production



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 12, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14675"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14675">Tweet</a></div>
<p><b>TOKYO, Japan, November 12, 2013</b> — Canon Inc. today announced that the EOS-1D C digital SLR camera, part of the company’s Cinema EOS System lineup of digital cinematography products, has been independently tested in accordance with European Broadcasting Union (EBU)1 standards for HD content acquisition.2 The tests found that the EOS-1D C is the first digital SLR camera to satisfy the stringent testing criteria for HD production.</p>
<p>Results indicated that the EOS-1D C provides “exceptional” HD resolution from a 4K source with “very low” aliasing, and “good” color performance and motion portrayal. The test results also confirmed that the EOS-1D C camera system and its imaging performance comply with the recommended specification for inclusion in HD Tier 1 for HD production.3</p>
<p>A new free-of-charge firmware update for the EOS-1D C to be made available on November 12 will enable the camera to correct for insufficient peripheral illumination when outfitted with supporting EF Cinema Lenses4 and make possible audio line input.</p>
<p>Additionally, an enhanced version of the EOS-1D C’s dedicated EOS MOVIE Utility software for Macintosh5 and Windows,6 scheduled to be made available free of charge in late December, adds a Mac-version video playback function and the ability to capture consecutive still images from a video file.</p>
<p>Canon will continue striving to enhance the functionality of its Cinema EOS System, contributing to further expanding the realm of visual expression and the development of cinematic culture.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/855962-REG/Canon_EOS_1D_C_EOS_1D_C_4K_Cinema.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS-1D C at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## WPJ (Nov 12, 2013)

The video guys will like this. With all of the productions sets I have been on in the last year all of the secondary and still cameras were nothing but canon, the stills guy usually have 4 with him and the water proof boxes Fr each one just in case he needed it. But of course the main camera were the mammoth rigs that took about 15 guys to operate.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Nov 12, 2013)

Meh, this camera isn't what it's cracked up to be. A lot of photographers seem to be jealous over the video guys when it comes to Canon gear, but all that Canon is doing is giving them subpar products with little gimmicks to go with it. Sure, the 1DC technically has 4K, but the color space is 4:2:0 which means the chrominance resolution is a quarter of the total resolution. The 8 bit Motion JPEG is also something to expect in a consumer camera, not in a 14,000 dollar camera. It doesn't even have focus peaking, XLR or SDI outputs. 

Don't get me wrong, the Canon sensors are great and the dual-sensor technology is cool. But Canon keeps missing the mark by giving the video guys poor and soft 8-bit compressed codecs and sensors that do not down downsample properly(except in the 5D Mark III, 1DX and 1DC.) All we want is to have cameras that downsample the sensor properly like the GH2, GH3, Nikon Cameras(except D800) and have some decent codecs or RAW. RAW video is not hard to create, the 50D which never came with a video feature is now shooting RAW which proves that it does not hurt the photography features or adds much if any extra cost. For icing on the cake it would be nice to have an add on for simple preamp with XLR audio and SDI output that would go in the form of a battery pac, this way it would keep the photographers happy. Rumors have it that the GH4 will have something similar, along with a 10 bit 4K codec for under 5K dollars.


----------

